# Donkeys eating wood



## hafpints (Dec 4, 2007)

Does any one else have or did they have donkeys that eat wood. We have a couple that are just going to town eating the wood in our barn, gates and stalls. Anyone have any solutions for this problem? It is soft pine. Thanks for your help in advance.

April


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 5, 2007)

Just bumping this up. Think there may be something you can try by brushing on the wood, but I will let the experts answer


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 5, 2007)

Donkeys are notorious for chewing wood. My stalls are made of pine too, and I never found chew stop to be too effective. I brushed my donks stalls with some Tabasco sauce, just in the area where he started to chew, and it stopped him...don't know for how long, but so far he hasn't touched them. Hope someone comes on with some good answers that work. Ce


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 5, 2007)

I have found nothing



that works

they eat wood...wood chips and will chew bark off a tree





They have gone to town on our barn in the last few days with the flood...they are down to nails in spots. A thought just came to me ...I have some SUPER HOT!! hot sauce called "scorned women"





I bought this years ago and it even took a glaze off a dinner plate .... it really did. I am shocked it hasn't burned its way out of the bottle by now. It is real HOT .... I'll give this a try and let you know

_*[SIZE=14pt]scornedwomen[/SIZE]*_


----------



## hafpints (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help we have never had donkeys eat wood as bad as they have lately, I thought I could try to see if anyone knew of anything that worked I may have to try the tabasco sauce, but then my best friend's husband may be licking the walls and gates LOL (just kidding he is a hot sauce kind of guy)


----------



## Chico (Dec 5, 2007)

Our horses and donks will chew on posts when bored. I live where it rains tons and rub on repellents only last so long. We've found that keeping them busy is the best cure. With the horses we change pastures often or play the trash can game. With the donks we try to change their "toys" often along with the other suggestions. When the weather was really bad the other day and all the animals were hanging out in the barn we took a neighborhood walk in the rain. Of course, we can't always do this and sometimes they fart with wood. My husband has put safe limbs out in the pasture at times. Itching posts, play things and just something to chew on. Of course, we know which ones are okay and vet approved.

chico


----------

